# Component differences between 100D and P100D?



## Tesla Monster (Jan 17, 2017)

The P100D has Dual Motors.
Adding an additional motor would be
a monumental task to say the least 

Edit: (wish i actually read your post 100%)

This might answer your question better.
http://jalopnik.com/the-tesla-model-s-just-got-upgraded-to-ludicrous-speed-1718577723


----------

